# Looking for some background on a form called: sandflip



## KempoSpirit (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all, i'm wondering what the background on the form called "sandflip" might be.  Does anyone have any info?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## KempoSpirit (Nov 20, 2007)

forgot to mention that I have already tried searching and got no matches from past posts.
thanks in advance,


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 20, 2007)

KempoSpirit said:


> Hi all, i'm wondering what the background on the form called "sandflip" might be. Does anyone have any info?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


 
Never heard of it. Is it being introduced to you in Kenpo curriculum? If so is it EPAKK and at what belt level if any? Now you've got me interested in it to


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2007)

KempoSpirit said:


> Hi all, i'm wondering what the background on the form called "sandflip" might be. Does anyone have any info?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


 
Never heard of it.  What style of Kenpo is it from?


----------



## KempoSpirit (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a blend of Shaolin Kempo and Cerio Kempo.  Supposedly a black belt level form.  Just looking for any background on it.
Thanks,


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2007)

KempoSpirit said:


> I'm a blend of Shaolin Kempo and Cerio Kempo. Supposedly a black belt level form. Just looking for any background on it.
> Thanks,


 
I trained in the Villari system until Brown before changing to the Parker system and I had never heard of anything by that name.  Its possible something may have been added in at a later time.

Sorry I cant help. 

Mike


----------



## LawDog (Nov 21, 2007)

I know many Cerio people and their forms, I do not know of this form.


----------



## KenG (Nov 21, 2007)

sand flip i have heard of it and i do believe it is practiced on the beach... kidding could not resist...


----------



## Jdokan (Nov 22, 2007)

MJS said:


> I trained in the Villari system until Brown before changing to the Parker system and I had never heard of anything by that name. Its possible something may have been added in at a later time.
> 
> Sorry I cant help.
> 
> Mike


I was with Villari until 4th BB  I never heard of this form...


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 27, 2007)

Could you be just slightly mistaken on the name of this form?

Not "Sand Flip"... But "Sandwich"?  :angel:


----------



## KempoSpirit (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, i have a bit more info.  It seems the name was supposedly a literal translation (by whom ??) of the following name:  Suna Kaku Keru
Maybe i have the spelling wrong, not sure.
I don't think this is a traditional form??
thanks,


----------



## John Bishop (Nov 28, 2007)

Just ask your instructor about the background of the form.  If he dosen't know, ask him who taught it to him.
I wouldn't be too concerned about the origin.  Many people make up forms to add to their system, or use in competition.  And some systems even require their students to create a form as part of their testing process.  
It's more important how useful the form is to your training, then what the origin of it is.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Nov 30, 2007)

no, but i did find some information that may or may not help...there is a movement called washu kip up...it has to to with hand springs or something along those lines and its actually called flip flop or flop kicks.....
go to www.martinvidic.com and see if you can decifer any of it.


----------



## marlon (Nov 30, 2007)

KempoSpirit said:


> Hi all, i'm wondering what the background on the form called "sandflip" might be. Does anyone have any info?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


 

can you describe any of the form?  Maybe some people know it under a different name or maybe as J.Bishop said it is an addition

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## KempoSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi all,
thanks for the input, i'll put the ball back in my instructors lap.
I know he said it wasn't a traditional form, but didn't elaborate much more.
thanks,
jeff


----------

